# Paph. Woluwense 3N



## Jason Fischer (Apr 1, 2007)

When I re-made this cross, I knew that we had already thrown away Woluwense (rothschildianum x niveum) with 15 to 20 growths because they had never bloomed once. These were the old hybrids made with roth as a pod parent.

We happened to have a 4N niveum blooming at the time, and I used it as a pod parent to re-create Woluwense. My thoughts were that it could bloom faster if made with more vigorous parents, especially with a double dose of brachy in it. Sure enough, the first one flowered within 3 years out of flask, on a single growth with 2 very small new growths showing below. 







I still need to try again with a regular 2N niveum to see if the new generations will bloom just as fast, but at least this is a sign of hope!


----------



## kmarch (Apr 1, 2007)

3 years out of flask is fantastic. Do you have any data comparing flower size or plant size between the one with roth as pod parent vs niveum as pod parent? Compact plant size is popular with a fair number of people with limited space.

Cheers


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

That's gorgeous. Congratulations, Jason!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 1, 2007)

Excellent flower and thought process!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 1, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Apr 1, 2007)

kmarch said:


> 3 years out of flask is fantastic. Do you have any data comparing flower size or plant size between the one with roth as pod parent vs niveum as pod parent? Compact plant size is popular with a fair number of people with limited space.
> 
> Cheers



Since the plant has a double shot of niveum, the foliage looks very much like a brachy would. The plant is also very compact, and flowered in a 3.25" pot. I believe the flower size is slightly smaller in NS than most diploid Woluwense, however the width of the petals is comparable to a diploid of this hybrid.


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 1, 2007)

very nice!!! Hope mine will bloom this year


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2007)

That's beautiful, Jason.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 1, 2007)

:drool: It is gorgeous


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 1, 2007)

I really really really like that bloom.


----------



## Roy (Apr 2, 2007)

Jason, is there any chance you could e-mail me some of those seedlings. Its about the only way I'll get them here in Aus'.
Since one of our major Paph import nurseries closed, we get zilch apart from ebay with over priced seedlings.


----------



## Nautilus (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice! one of my favorite roth cross


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> When I re-made this cross, I knew that we had already thrown away Woluwense (rothschildianum x niveum) with 15 to 20 growths because they had never bloomed once.


Please tell me that the translation of this is: "we gave away the plant as a contest prize on Slippertalk"!!!


----------

